# tú : ti :: vos : ????



## stasikprotege

What is the (in)direct object pronoun of _vos_?  Thanks!


----------



## stooge1970

i think it's still "te" but i'm not sure.


----------



## mexicomida

hi,

depending on where you are *vos *can be the exact same thing as *tú*. formally, vosotros is the subject and the (in)direct object is *vos*

atentamente


----------



## stooge1970

also, "ti" is not a direct or indirect object pronoun. i think it is an object of a preposition. i imagine that "vos" is probably used instead of "ti", but again, i am not sure.


----------



## stooge1970

mexicomida said:


> hi,
> 
> depending on where you are *vos *can be the exact same thing as *tú*. formally, vosotros is the subject and the (in)direct object is *vos*
> 
> atentamente



are you sure? in such a case, "¿Qué te gusta?" would become "¿Qué vos gusta?" that doesn't sound correct to  me.


----------



## mexicomida

here's an expression that some people use coloquially: "calmate vos!" here, vos is the subject (functions like tu') and te is the direct object, so it has different meanings with the contexts.


----------



## stasikprotege

How about in Argentina? Would _te_ still be used? Logically that wouldn't make sense (but I know, languages aren't logical).


----------



## stasikprotege

mexicomida said:


> here's an expression that some people use coloquially: "calmate vos!" here, vos is the subject (functions like tu') and te is the direct object, so it has different meanings with the contexts.



But in this case _vos_ is used as the subject pronoun.


----------



## stooge1970

mexicomida said:


> hi,
> 
> depending on where you are *vos *can be the exact same thing as *tú*. formally, vosotros is the subject and the (in)direct object is *vos*
> 
> atentamente



also, vosotros is totally different. it is used exclusively in spain for the 2nd person plural (informal). however, it is derived from "vos otros" just like nosotros is derived from "nos otros". it's strange how where "vos" is used "vosotros" isn't, and vice-versa.


----------



## stooge1970

mexicomida said:


> here's an expression that some people use coloquially: "calmate vos!" here, vos is the subject (functions like tu') and te is the direct object, so it has different meanings with the contexts.



as far as i know, "te" is not a direct object here, but simply a reflexive.


----------



## stasikprotege

Regardless whether or not the reflexive pronoun and the direct object pronoun are the same, I would like to know what it is, or what they are.


----------



## stooge1970

De _Gramática Didáctica del Español_, por Leonardo Gómez Borrego:

  En algunas zonas de Hispanoamérica (Argentina, zonas del Río de la Plata, etc.), se emplea el pronombre _vos_ (con formas verbales arcaicas o no) en lugar de _tú_. Este fenómeno se llama *voseo*. Ejemplos:

  Vos te marchás (por: tú te marchas).
  Vos sos bueno (por: tú eres bueno).

  Also, there is a chart which says that “te” is the “complemento sin preposición” for “vos” (just like for tú) and “vos” is the complemento con preposición (instead of ti).


----------



## stasikprotege

Excellent.  Thank you.


----------



## stooge1970

stasikprotege said:


> Regardless whether or not the reflexive pronoun and the direct object pronoun are the same, I would like to know what it is, or what they are.



reflexive pronoun: te
direct object pronoun: te
indirect object pronoun: te
object of preposition: vos

i hope this helps!


----------



## Elena29

Hola,
en España no se utiliza "vos" en lugar de vosotros
Saludos


----------



## Redline2200

stooge1970 said:


> reflexive pronoun: te
> direct object pronoun: te
> indirect object pronoun: te
> object of preposition: vos
> 
> i hope this helps!


100% correct  .

All of the following are using "vos" in all positions:

_Sé que vos te sentís mejor._
_Yo te veo._
_Yo te la escribo._
_No puedo vivir sin vos._


----------



## Jellby

Or said in other words:

tú -> vos
te -> te
ti -> vos
contigo -> con vos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hay en algunos casos diferencias de vocabulario y se elijen estructuras diferentes (por el ejemplo "vos te marchás", que en la Argentina nos haría gritar "¡Imitador!"). Si bien las tablas propuestas describen bien los usos, no existe un calco exacto de las estructuras que utilizan "tú".

Según tú, están contigo o contra tí.
Según vos, están con vos o contra vos [poco usado]
Según vos, están con vos o en tu contra [más usado]
Según vos, están a tu favor o en tu contra [más usado]

Cuando te recuerdo ... = Cuando me acuerdo de vos ...

Tú sabes dónde está ¡te lo dijo ayer! = Vos sabés dónde está ¡te lo dijo ayer!

No te preocupes que no te lo van a reclamar = No te preocupés que no te lo van a reclamar.

Esto nos afecta a todos, incluso a ti = Esto nos afecta a todos, incluso a vos.


----------



## david13

stooge1970 said:


> De _Gramática Didáctica del Español_, por Leonardo Gómez Borrego:
> 
> En algunas zonas de Hispanoamérica (Argentina, zonas del Río de la Plata, etc.), se emplea el pronombre _vos_ (con formas verbales arcaicas o no) en lugar de _tú_. Este fenómeno se llama *voseo*. Ejemplos:
> 
> Vos te marchás (por: tú te marchas).
> Vos sos bueno (por: tú eres bueno).
> 
> Also, there is a chart which says that “te” is the “complemento sin preposición” for “vos” (just like for tú) and “vos” is the complemento con preposición (instead of ti).



Great find! Correct, _vos_ is used as the informal second-person subjective pronoun in much of Argentina, all of Uruguay, and a few other spots in Central and South America. I don't know about Spain.

In Uruguay, vos pretty much is used in place of tú in an informal situation, except when addressing a non-uruguayo who might misunderstand it. Incidentally, they use tí as the object of a preposition, as in "¡Gracias a tí!"

In other countries, CUIDADO. In some places vos connotes such intimacy that it is only used between spouses.    

I am quite sure that the use of vos as a complement also varies by region. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Perico Nuevo

if im not mistaken, isn't os used? ... i do realize we are referring to the use of vos for a singular as in Argentina, not vosotros as in Spain


----------



## Redline2200

"Os" is only used in Spain; it is the direct/indirect object pronoun form of "vosotros" and has nothing to do with the "vos" used in various parts of latin america.


----------



## Jellby

Redline2200 said:


> "Os" is only used in Spain; it is the direct/indirect object pronoun form of "vosotros" and has nothing to do with the "vos" used in various parts of latin america.



... but it was also used with the ancient "vos", which was a formal way of addressing (equivalent to today's "usted") in past centuries. The forms used with this ancient "vos" were exactly the same as the ones used with "vosotros" today, although the meaning was singular (just like the French "vous").


----------



## stooge1970

Se lo puede oír usado así en _El Laberinto de la Fauna_.


----------



## Milton Sand

litt96 said:


> if im not mistaken, isn't os used? ... i do realize we are referring to the use of vos for a singular as in Argentina, not vosotros as in Spain


 
Since "vos" initially meant "vosotros" in the early times of Spanish, you will only see "os" used as the direct/indirect object of "vos" in some traditional catholic prayers as well as some ancient books and poems.


----------



## mexicomida

en mil de idiomas el tiempo verbal de la segunda persona plural es igual con segunda persona singular formal, incluso el portugues en que la palabra es "vous" (como el frances tambien). es super-posible que la argentina tomo' esta forma del portugues--ya hay muchas expresiones que se tomaron del portugues. tudo bon?


----------



## stooge1970

mexicomida said:


> en mil de idiomas el tiempo verbal de la segunda persona plural es igual con segunda persona singular formal, incluso el portugues en que la palabra es "vous" (como el frances tambien). es super-posible que la argentina tomo' esta forma del portugues--ya hay muchas expresiones que se tomaron del portugues. tudo bon?



 No es “vous”, antes bien “vocês” (por lo menos en la mayoría de Brasil). Y cuidado, se lo escribe “tudo bom”.


----------



## mexicomida

aja, sí, me equivoqué con el francés. pero todavía, la etimología se queda lo mismo


----------



## Milton Sand

stooge1970 said:


> No es “vous”, antes bien “vocês” (por lo menos en la mayoría de Brasil). Y cuidado, se lo escribe “tudo bom”.


 
Tampoco en "vocês" sino "você"


----------



## Milton Sand

mexicomida said:


> en mil de idiomas el tiempo verbal de la segunda persona plural es igual con segunda persona singular formal, incluso el portugues en que la palabra es "vous" (como el frances tambien). es super-posible que la argentina tomo' esta forma del portugues--ya hay muchas expresiones que se tomaron del portugues. tudo bon?


 
Si en Argentina la forma fue copiada del portugués... Entonces Antioquia, el Eje Cafetero, el Valle del Cauca y el Catatumbo (todo en Colombia) ¿de dónde lo copiarían?


----------



## mexicomida

no es seguro que lo copiaran, pero porque todos los idiomas vinieron de la iberea y los conquistadores fueron a todas partes, es bien posible que fueron mezclados los idiomas y cuando el castellano vino a dominar, todavía usaron los pronombres y otras palabras como más temprano. una teoría, a lo menos.


----------



## stooge1970

Milton Sand said:


> Tampoco en "vocês" sino "você"



 ¡Sí! Yo había leído “segunda persona plural”, en tal caso habría tenido razón, pero sí, tienes razón. ¡Gracias!


----------



## stooge1970

mexicomida said:


> no es seguro que lo copiaran, pero porque todos los idiomas vinieron de la iberea y los conquistadores fueron a todas partes, es bien posible que fueron mezclados los idiomas y cuando el castellano vino a dominar, todavía usaron los pronombres y otras palabras como más temprano. una teoría, a lo menos.



 No creo que español lo tomara del portugués, sino que “vos” y “você” provienen de la misma palabra en el latín vulgar.


----------



## mexicomida

quise decir que el español y portugues tenían influyencia en la formación de los pronombres usados en latinoamérica. claro que vinieron del latín y, como eso, los idiomas latinoamericanos siguen influyendose (español, portugues, francés)


----------

